# [Risolto] Ethernet sis900

## neretux

LA mia scheda di rete di è Silicon Integrated System [Sis] Sis900 PCI Fast ethernet, ma non  me la trova:

1. ho  abilitato le opzioni nel kernel in Devices Drivers > Ethernet 10 e 100

2. con ifconfig mostra solo lo;

3. con modprobe sis900 mi dice ke non trova il modulo.

Nonstante abbia seguito il wiki per la configurazione della rete non riesco a navigare.

Suggerimenti?Last edited by neretux on Sat Oct 02, 2010 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

deducendo dalla tre che l'hai incluso come modulo, hai provato anche a includerlo come built-in? 

se l'interfaccia non è attiva è normale che ifconfig senza opzioni mostri solo lo, per vederle tutte dovresti dare ifconfig -a. per attivare una connessione solitamente basta ifconfig DEV up && dhcpcd DEV, oppure utilizzare il relativo script in /etc/init.d/net.DEV. 

quale wiki avresti seguito? è buona cosa citare le fonti per capire meglio i passaggi che hai effettuato

----------

## neretux

Il wiki che ho seguito è questo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1. Quei comandi li avevo già dati ed il risultato è questo:

```
# ifconfig

lo       Link encap: Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0

          ....

          ....
```

poi

```
# ifconfig eth0 up

eth0: ERROR while getting interfaces flag: No such device

```

ed ancora

```
# dhcpcd eth0

eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth0: read_interface: No such device
```

I flag del kernel che ho abilitato sono: Devices drivers > Network device support > ethernet (10 or 100 bit) > Sis 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (*) 

Se per built-in intendi che l'ho marcato con "*" allora l'ho fatto, se intendi altro non so come fare.

Perchè non me la riconosce? Devo attivare qualche altro flag? Come posso risolvere?

----------

## k01

visto che non è il primo errore che deriva dalla configurazione del tuo kernel, a giudicare dagli altri topic, forse hai dimenticato di aggiungere qualche opzione fondamentale. potresti provare a rifare tutta la configurazione da capo, dare make mrproper && make clean per cancellare file compilati e configurazione, e poi dare prima di make menuconfig, make defconfig, per impostare una configurazione base di default. in alternativa potresti provare a postare qui il tuo .config completo e vedere se si trova il problema

----------

## ago

La cosa più semplice potrebbe essere:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 e successivamente, se funziona

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neretux

Ho dato il comando 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 e questo è il responso:

```
Starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interfaces eth0 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Come posso risolvere?

----------

## k01

si, era prevedibile, ho risposto due post più su

----------

## neretux

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> si, era prevedibile, ho risposto due post più su

  Scusami non lo avevo visto il tuo post...   :Embarassed:   Ora provo a seguire il tuo consiglio e ti faccio sapere

----------

## neretux

Ho rifatto tutto con i comandi suggeriti ma sero punto ed a capo,  così alla fine ho ricompilato con genkernel ed ho risolto, mi ha riconosciuto tutto e finalmente sono collegato ad internet, nonstante il dubbio che non mi abbia riconosciuto la scheda mi rimane...   :Shocked:   Boh

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto profuso.

----------

